# My Favorite Flask



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

I had to wipe down my flasks as they were getting covered in dust and dirt and I decided to show a pic of my favorite one. Problem is they are all my favorites. If you have a flask favorite or favorites Id loved to see them.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice, here's mine...


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice.  I love flasks but only have a handful.  It is not my main collecting area but, if funds allowed I would have more.
 I was at a relative of my husband's last week to collect some cuttings off his camellias.  He is 94 years old.  In his home he as a shelf cluttered with bits and peices of thing he and his wife have found over the last 70 years.  At the back was big, fat quart scroll flask.  I asked if I could look at it,thinking it was probably a repro.  Turns out it was a nice old pontiled flask.  I told them what they had...I think they could care less.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: JustGlass
> 
> .


 
 Gary,...This one's cool. (They all are) What's the embossing say?  

 Jim,...That slug plate on the third flask?  Gotta be accidental?  Gives it a bit of  attitude. []


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> Jim,...That slug plate on the third flask?Â  *Gotta be accidental?*Â  Gives it a bit ofÂ  attitude. []


 Nope, after they went to a printed embossing of the word 'Paterson' they turned it 45Â° Joe, they even did it on their blob beer bottle...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> Jim,...That slug plate on the third flask?  *Gotta be accidental?*  Gives it a bit of  attitude. []


 Nope, after they went to a printed embossing of the word 'Paterson' they turned it 45Â° Joe, they even did it on their blob beer bottle...







 [/quote] ..


 Pretty cool Jim,...Doesn't look quite as ho-hum,....gives it "pizazz"... Maybe an accidental one led to it...? "Hey guys, that looks pretty good" Yeah, yeah, that's the ticket...[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't have too many slug plate whiskey flasks.... Here's one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

This one's unmarked, but has some great color and whittle going on....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

Big bloated overblown quart....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

G.C. Goodale aqua quart....I like these and have heard they're out there in some crazy good colors...Mark, (Cazdigger) told me there was a citron quart at the Baltimore show marked 600 smackers...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2013)

> What's the embossing say?Â


 
 Gary ...LoL, Just noticed it was a Traveler's Companion... If I had a flask list, a traveler's would be on it...! Like the Ravenna, Lockport, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there one made at Lancaster too?


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

Great flasks Gary and Joe...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2013)

My Favorite flask humm,[] people are sick of seeing that thing


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 10, 2013)

Im not....Show us your flask


----------



## rockbot (Mar 10, 2013)

Love the drip lip on this one.

 You have a really nice collection!




> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> Im not....Show us your flask


 
 Just for you Gary 

 []


----------



## Ohiosulator (Mar 11, 2013)

My current favorite


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice flasks, a little bit of everything.


----------

